# Javascript Tutorial für DOM Manipulationen?



## berndoa (2. Jul 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe halbwegs Kenntnisse in Java aber Javascript ist für mich noch undurchsichtig.
Gibts da irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial, speziell in Richtung DOM Manipulationen?

Weil ich will mir für eine bestimmte Seite verschiedene Tampermonkey Scripte schreiben, die bspw. den "Login" Button suchen und anklicken,
oder ein bestimmtes a Elemtn mit bestimmter class oder id oder so suchen.

Ich blicke da noch nicht ganz durch wie man bei Javascript Variabeln definiert mit verschiedenen Typen (dieses komische var, let, cosnt, usw.), was es da für Datentypen gibt und wie man sie benutzt (wie man mit Nodelists umgeht, iteriert, usw.),
wie man vor Allem auch mit queryselector und queryselectorAll nach bestimmten Sachen sucht
 (auch wie man die richtige Inputparameter reingibt um nach was Komplexerem wie "suche alle div elemente, wo die class mit "HalloW" anfängt und entweder ein od tag da ist oder  blablabla" zu suchen, so SQL Suchstil)

Bspw. in meinem konkreten Fall wäre mein erstes Problem, auf einer bestimmten Seite ein bestimmtes a Element zu suchen, das die class="btn btn-success" hat.
Bzw.  den href aufrufen, der darin steht.

das hier wäre der HTML Abschnitt dazu:

```
<a href="https://5billionsales.com/login" class="btn btn-success">Log In</a>
```

Gibts da irgendwo generell ein gutes quick and dirty Tutorial dazu, wie man konkret mit javascript so DOM Manipulationen macht?

Finde da nur teilweise Ausschnitte dazu, aber nichts anfängerfreundliches, was mal also Alles Mögliche vorstellt


----------

